# Journal of Aquarium in a Bar



## mulita

This a project that I've been working on for several months. The idea was to build a bar furniture as a "stand" for an aquarium being this the central part to it and so I did. This journal may provide some ideas or clear some doubts to other projects.

So, Here we go. I started up getting the aquarium to be used; I was close to build one as I was having troubles to get what I was looking for a reasonable price. So finally I was able to get a 40 Gal All Glass Round Corner Aquarium with the exact Radius dimension (24") I was looking for to adapt it.

I started up the process determining dimensions to be taking by the aquarium and adapting this to the available space for the bar as this is a two level bar having an inner lower bar for preparations and the top serving bar area for guests. So after delivering with my self I started the project fixing the Aquarium base and wanted dimension for the L Shape Kegger Bar. so here are some pictures.

Aquarium Base Construction









Main Frame Assembly (My baby boy also enjoyed the process)


















Complete Mainframe.


----------



## mulita

Then the furniture work begin with the fine wood panels. I used Okume blockboard (Also called Gaboon) for this furniture.



















Opening for maintenance to the aquarium


----------



## ghengis

I like! I might have had the tank sit a little higher, for viewing, but the idea of using the "lid" as a servery is quite cool. Great carpentry skills, mate, keep us posted!!


----------



## missewell

I like your design for the bar it looks very well thought out, but I would have to agree to raise it for viewing.


----------



## mulita

I kept it lower mainly because of the inner bar. I think you will figure it out once I add some more picture, but I try to raise it as much as possible. I could've raised more, but that means level this area with the upper bar.

Well. Here are more pictures of the process

Inner cabinets for Kegarator and Aquarium equipment, both will share CO2 tank









Adding the corner walls and top bar support.









Adding top bar and framing to it.









Inner bar showing Beer tap place. you can notice here why I didnt place the aquarium higher than it is. Basically to have the inner bar all the way around.









Stain Job.


----------



## hoppycalif

This is still one of the most imaginative aquarium installations I have seen. And, the cabinetry is beautiful, too. I'm glad you put the pictures all together to show us how it was built. Do you have photos of the way it was plumbed in? And, how is it working now as an aquarium?


----------



## mulita

Hoppy. Thank you. I will add more pictures of this tomorrow, as I need to load them in a site that I am having troubles to connect to from home. Plumbing was actually based in one of your designs combine with some other ideas for filter installation. I will place more pictures of the building process tomorrow. 

I am still working at it as I am resolving some issues with heat diffusing for cabinet and aquarium but nothing that cant be resolve. This was a project that I was supported by several members of the forum with ideas to make it work and complete it.


----------



## mulita

Here is the detail for plumbing. This is the left panel next to the aquarium. This is a simple version of Hoppycalif project that allows to Back Flush the filter, used the filter to pump out for water changes, refill the aquarium and even removing the filter without the need to prime it again once reconnected. I have found this plumbing very very usefull and making maintenance very easy. Now that I've been working with it for a while, if I was doing this again I will probably take two of these valves out, (Two Closer to input and output in the filter) the reason is that these have very low used as when you remove the filter the cup is also working as a valve and so these are not really needed unless you are going to clean up connections. I also added Quick conectors to the purging points that are going to be shown in other picture









I also build up some wood caps for the valves, to make them look better once the cover panel was installed. Basically this are two sections of plywood joint by another two small sections of plywood and these stay fix to the valves.









Once joint









And this is the way they look installed.









Now adding the cover and bingo.


----------



## mulita

Here is a picture of the cabinet with the CO2 system already installed and one of the quick disconnect to the purge (Orange). The CO2 is share by the aquarium and the Kegarator system using a Y Split as the pressure used for both require about 10-20psi so there is no need for a second regulator.










Here is a shot of the upper panel for the aquarium that is removable to access to it. I am using 2 spiral bulbs for it that work good but they generate good heat within the enclosure that I am working on to dissipate as into implement a couple of reflector to them. you can also notice a couple of night led lights that I found work great as night spots for the aquarium.










Here is a picture of the led lights.










Here is a picture of the inner bar covered.










Here is the picture of the aquarium in night mode. My camara isnt the best for night shot  but I tried to got something on it. It really looks very very nice at full darkness.










And here is a picture of the aquarium at day. The back was black painted for reflection to produce an "Island" Efect when you look at it standing up.










The Full bar picture already done.


----------



## mulita

There is still one issue that I am working on, and this is related with the heat generated by the fridge working for the Keg. For one side, it is good as it expand the gas in the tank, but its accumulation is also raising the temperature within the aquarium. Here in the picture you can notice the Heat diffuser of the frigde to the left (Black Grid). So what I am planning to do is to install a vent in the upper bar and the door for this cabinet will be a vent too. I May add a fan if it is needed. I am also planning to add some insulation to the piping wall of the aquarium to avoid heat transfer to it and implement another vent for it.

Another idea that I am analyzing is to add a fan into the other wall of the aquarium (Opposite Pannel) to blow air into it a have a vent the opposite side. Anyway, this is still a problem that I need to resolve for the aquarium.


----------



## bigstick120

What a nice setup! Thank you for sharing. Im missing how you access the top of the aquarium? I guess the top level of the counter comes out?


----------



## mulita

Thanks Bigstick.

You are right, the inner level of the counter come out. I dont a have picture showing this but if you look here there is a black tap right in the corner, you pull this up to revome the cover.


----------



## missewell

Now I see the finished product it looks great. I love the design.


----------



## Jason Baliban

HAHAHA!!

This is awesome!!

Great work!!

jB


----------



## ghengis

Abso-frickin-lutely fantastic!!! So much to love about this setup. I do see now why the tank sits where it does, you've obviously spent a long time designing and planning this build. Flawless, perfect. Something to be truly proud of. Love it!!


----------



## hoppycalif

I have one suggestion: For a 40 gallon tank, as deep as that one is I don't believe the screw-in fluorescent bulbs will ever provide enough light for plants to grow, not even low light plants. You could replace that light arrangement with something like a AH Supply 55 watt kit, and have low light, or two of them for high light, if you want that. Those lights produce quite a bit of heat too, so ventilating the area will be useful.


----------



## AaronT

Wow, this is one of the coolest, well-built DIY projects that I've seen in a while. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## mulita

Ghengis:
Thank you very much for your comments. I really spend lots of time on this project.

Jason:
Thanks for your comments. Really appreciate it. Taking the chance I like to say that I really like you job in aquascapes you have a great website. Thanks for your compliments.

Hoppy:
I think you are right. I have only these two spirals that actually consume 26W each so I barely have 1. something W/Gal. even when it does iluminated the tank really good, I am too low in wattage for this tank. it is about 18" waterline to bottom. But I also have the issue of space and wanted to keep clear the access for maintenance, so my decision was for these lamps, however, I lost plants already that I tried to add into the scape (Bacopa Australis to mention one). I am planning to build reflectores similar to AH for these bulbs and I was thinking to add two more like these, but the issue of heat transfer is holding me back until I resolve this first.


----------



## mulita

AaronT said:


> Wow, this is one of the coolest, well-built DIY projects that I've seen in a while. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress.


Thanks for your comments AaronT, I hope it progress good


----------



## Tsi_User

Wow, by far the coolest DIY tank project i've seen in a long time! great job


----------



## mulita

TSI.
Thanks. I hope to get parts to fight the heat problems that I have am having this resolve that will be it. I hope the aquarium progress OK, I still need to increase light but this will be once I have solution for heat accumulation.

I already ordered a couple of vents to implement to the furnite. One is going to be at top of the inner bar level to help out disipate heat produced by the fridge in the equipment cabinet and I am going to add another in the aquarium top panel area.


----------



## xspy

Very nice work. That has got to be the coolest tank setup I have ever seen. Well done.


----------



## BryceM

Fabulous. I love seeing projects with this much advance planning. They turn out so nicely.


----------



## jmontee

I am sure that in the head space you can add a small fan or two like the ones used for computers or lights. This may add to the evaporation of the water but you will be removing all of the heat through the vents. I think that this way you may also be able to increase your light too.


----------



## mulita

thank you guys for your comments. I am waiting to receive the vents to implement and I will be adding a type of computer fan as the one I alredy implemented in the keg fridge. and this problem will be resolved giving me the chance to increase lights on it.

I will post pictures again onces modifications are done.


----------



## scherzo

Great work! Love it!

Just a quick question... How many inches between the top of your XP2 and the waterline of the aquarium. I'm thinking of putting a tank near the floor as well. How do you find the flow strength?

One more question. In your plumbing pic.. which way does the filter flow? Is the side that is closest to the camera the tank return?


----------



## mulita

scherzo said:


> Great work! Love it!
> 
> Just a quick question... How many inches between the top of your XP2 and the waterline of the aquarium. I'm thinking of putting a tank near the floor as well. How do you find the flow strength?
> 
> One more question. In your plumbing pic.. which way does the filter flow? Is the side that is closest to the camera the tank return?


One of the Key for this project was receiving feedback about the way to install the filter, as my concern was about the mounting height of it. You will normally find out that this kind of filter cant be mount in less that 21" water line to filter height, I dont have this difference not even close to it. You can even have the filter lined to the tank level and it will work, you just need to have the return as low as possible, I got the advise about it and that´s the reason I had it even lower in the furniture having a Hole to take it floor level. One of the thing I think it helps the most It's having this "U" pipe shape at the inner of the filter as it helps a lot to start it up again with out the need to purge it again. For my Set up I have 18" Water line to top of the filter.

In my plumbing pic. the flow goes from the right side to the left side.


----------



## sonaps

Great setup! Very well thought out and final product is amazing! How does your child like it? It’s just about his size.


----------



## mulita

Sonaps Thank you for your comments. My baby boy truly loves it!. He can tap on it, a sit around to watch (this is even good for me as I dont need to lift him to watch as with his wall aquarium).


----------



## Tex Gal

What an amazing carpenter you are! The only problem I see is that all the "tall" people can't enjoy it as much as your little son. I think I would be sitting on the floor in front of the tank all the time.  I look forward to seeing your new px update when you get your lighting issues solved. I'd love to see the close-up version of your tank!


----------



## mulita

Tex
Thanks for your comments. I haven't had a guest that havent knee down to watch  and actually after pouring a beer everybody gets there.

I got the idea here in the forum about having a couple of bean bags to sit down there with your drink to watch  which I 'll do.


----------



## ombcat

This is absolutely beautiful and at the breakfast table this morning I showed this to my husband. great work. I have always wanted a tank built into one of my kitchen walls. 
wilma


----------



## hoppycalif

ombcat said:


> This is absolutely beautiful and at the breakfast table this morning I showed this to my husband. great work. I have always wanted a tank built into one of my kitchen walls.
> wilma


That must have been an interesting breakfast table conversation! Poor husband only meant "do you want a picture hung today?", not "do you want me to build you a new kitchen, with a built-in 46 gallon aquarium, today?" 

Seriously, it is hard to read about and see the photos of that installation without developing a huge urge to build one. If I had seen that 3 years ago, when I had to rebuild my condo kitchen, right after buying it, and before moving in, I would really, really have been tempted.


----------



## davemonkey

I just ran across this thread. WOW! That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## mulita

ombcat said:


> This is absolutely beautiful and at the breakfast table this morning I showed this to my husband. great work. I have always wanted a tank built into one of my kitchen walls.
> wilma


Thanks for the compliment Wilma, I guess I am not so popular with your husband by now  . There is one thing you can tell him, this is the very first furniture that Ive ever built, so if I could do it he could do it, it is just pacience and common sense at working the wood with good planning.


----------



## mulita

davemonkey said:


> I just ran across this thread. WOW! That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


Thanks for the compliment Dave.....I hope to resolve the heat issue and I think this journal will help others in similar applications.


----------



## sonaps

You need to give yourself some more credit mulita. There are a great many people who wouldn’t be able to make something that nice with blueprints and step-by-step instructions. The fact that you planed the whole thing and built it from scratch is real impressive. I’m surprised that this is your first wood working project.


----------



## mulita

sonaps said:


> You need to give yourself some more credit mulita. There are a great many people who wouldn't be able to make something that nice with blueprints and step-by-step instructions. The fact that you planed the whole thing and built it from scratch is real impressive. I'm surprised that this is your first wood working project.


Well actually I am really really happy with what I have achieve with this project, telling you the true, I look at the furniture and I feel really proud about the quality I got on it as this will cost 3-3.5 times what I paid in materials. This is my own design with engineering for the aquarium supported by several members in the forum so looking at the result is something that makes me really happy to share.

But it is also true that this is my first furniture, I actually I started the project getting the tools (Mitter Saw, table saw) and that makes twice better my feeling with this result.


----------



## rekles75

This is one of the better bar aquariums I have seen. Now when do we get to see the KEGERATOR. Yeah. Drink sumthin.


----------



## mulita

rekles75 said:


> This is one of the better bar aquariums I have seen. Now when do we get to see the KEGERATOR. Yeah. Drink sumthin.


 Hehe it was a matter of time someone ask about the section :drinkers:

Here are a couple of picture, This is next to the cabinet of the aquarium equipment.









Here is a photo showing the inside, the whole kegbox is insulated using poliesterene (About 2" thick 4" at top and bottom and poliurethane spread (Great stuff or similar) this used to fill any air gap and as a glue for the pannels. All the box was then cover using Aluminum sheets as liners of the way around.










And here is a closer look showing the inside, you can notice the 2.7cuft fridge that I use to build it.


----------



## ghengis

OMG!!! That fridge idea is absolutely brilliant! Definitely, the most impressive and well thought out part of this whole build. Fair enough this is an Aquarium forum and this thread is all about an aquarium built into a bar, but the concept of taking a bar fridge, removing the door and wiring it in place, rather than trying to invent something from scratch, is lateral thinking at it's brilliant best. I am truly amazed with what you have done here. And for a first time furniture build...wow. Just, wow. 

Stand up and take a bow....and pour me a beer


----------



## davemonkey

ghengis said:


> OMG!!! That fridge idea is absolutely brilliant! Definitely, the most impressive and well thought out part of this whole build. Fair enough this is an Aquarium forum and this thread is all about an aquarium built into a bar, but the concept of taking a bar fridge, removing the door and wiring it in place, rather than trying to invent something from scratch, is lateral thinking at it's brilliant best. I am truly amazed with what you have done here. And for a first time furniture build...wow. Just, wow.
> 
> Stand up and take a bow....and pour me a beer


...ditto... artyman:


----------



## fshfanatic

That is very impressive. Nice work, you have obviously put a lot of thought and sweat into your project.


----------



## mulita

Thanks for your comments guys, I owe you a beer :drinkers:

Actually I got the idea of using a fridge from the web, rayer::ranger:, that is what makes it so increible, you have the chance to do a search about a topic, read what have be done, what works, what doesnt, new ideas, and then make you own idea to implement and make it work or improve the actual  So you take the Basic Engineering and develop your own.

One important think that is not shown on it is that I am using a 4" 120 Volts Fan (As used in computers but 120 votls) mounted within the ICE area, this allows to increase the cooling flow within the ICE box, as increasing the size of the area affects, having the fan helps the heat transfer and you are able to cool down dramatically.


----------



## mulita

I have started working to resolve my heat concentration issue. For the source that is the kegarator and for the aquarium which is the receptor and acumulator for it.

I added some fans one for fridge to dissipate the source and onw computer type fan as some suggested here for the aquarium and it has resolve the issue.

Here are some pictures.
I drilled a hole in the upper section of the right cabinet of the aquarium and an inside hole to the liquour cabinet too to facilite flow from this "cold cabinet" to the aquarium. I haven't drill an "exit" for the heat and yesterday I have a "Beer discussion" with my brother about doing it in top of the bar or a side, which I was thinking to do it at top of the bar as this will be more efficient and I have a stainless steel vent for it. Any suggestion is welcome.

Here is the hole that I drill to install the fan.










Then I drill a hole into the side cabinet to have flow.









Here it is with door full open, it still has clearence for flow.









Here is the fan installed.









So I just need to add a vent to have good flow but right now without the vent, the temperatura now is at normal level, so the issue is resolved.


----------



## mulita

Just completing this journal, as I already publish this in other thread, but I built some special reflector for the CFL bulbs, this have a profile very similar to AHS and are white in color. So far I have added only two of them, but I am planning to add two more now that the temperature issue is resolved. I built this in two different sizes as my space require so.



















Once Installed.


----------



## mulita

Well yesterday finally I added the second set of CFL Bulbs needed to have a fair enough light level in the aquarium. I decided to add the bulbs using bases with hinges so that I can move around the lamps for simple maintenance, feeding and fertilation. I also decided to use only one of the reflectors that I build to cover the lamps, I glue it to the cover of the aquarium, so now is already set up, the limited was a challenge but everything fit on, the air circulation is helping to keep temperature at normal level, the led lights night mode was in a part affected by the new reflector (overall for the second set) but it still look good, I will study to move one of the led lamp(Or still another one) to the front area to recover the night light at the front of the aquarium that I lost with the reflectors. I still have an inner platform in the aquarium in which I will add the automatic feeder. I hope that now with this light level the plants will improve a lot and I can add some of the ones that I lost due to low level.

Here are the pictures.










Here is how much I can move the bulbs to the front:









And to the back (Enough to slide your arm thru)









And here is the reflector attached to the cover.









I missed the picture of the cover placed in position but I upload it later


----------



## zer0zax

Ingenious hinge system! Those aquariums are real hard to light, just remember to unplug them before dipping your hand in....:scared:
Someday I want to build my own stand and hood, your experience is very encouraging. It really is amazing how you brought all these ideas together successfully considering this is your first woodworking project! Long live the kegorator! (and hand me a cold one):clap2:


----------



## mulita

Thanks Zer0Zax, I did take some safety measurement for it now that I have these bulbs eep:

The project include a switch to power on/off the outlet that handle all aquarium equipment without unpluging. This hinge system is there for two reason, the main is because to allow align and center both bulbs for a better light distribution in the aquarium and second, these can be moved around for manually feeding or cleaning without taking the bulbs out. Of course re-scaping or doing something more manouver demanding is another song, and there is no way to get rid of taking the bulbs out to perform them.

yesterday I also added an internal switch to turn on/off the cooling fan next to the bulb on the right, so I manage to have lot of things in a very limited area, now I am thinking about adding an automatic feeder within the inner step that I built in however now with reflector it is a limited access area but I think I will be able to still do it and accomodate the feeder to work, but this will be later.

Here is the picture of the cover in place with the new vent which is the only visible change. Nothing happen here 










The cooling modification not only helped the aquarium but also improved the Kegerator efficiency, so now is coolder  and compressor is working less.

I own you a cold one :drinkers:


----------



## hoppycalif

We have a 3 day week end coming - let's all make it a road trip down to visit Mulita for a beer/fish viewing party!


----------



## mulita

Hehehe arty:.. You are more than welcome!! Good idea artyman:


----------



## KraKen

I just finished reading through this thread and the bar tank is awsome!

The kegorater is brilliant, I've seen similar things made out of minifridges with holes in the tops for the tap to go through, byt never anything like that.

I'd ask you to pour me a drink but I'm only seventeen and don't like alcohol so how about a pint of root beer:drinkers:[smilie=b:


----------



## mulita

Kraken, thanks, there are also non-alcoholic drinks there :biggrin::drinkers: I hope I can add a soda gun later on, not very soon as my wife can kill me if I add more equipment :biggrin:

:focus:Well, just with a couple of days, there are good signs about light level being better, look at red in my rotala, it have started showing up.










Taking advantage of it, can anyone tell what kind of algae is this that shows up as black cover in my Argentinuos Amazon? I am guessing are diatoms (I tried to look in the algae finder but there's a huge lack of pictures in this section of API, unfortunetely) I guess it is because some post that I read looks like but I like to be sure. Any Help is appreciate it. I have remove some of it by hand and I am adding algaecide now. I tried a Pleco but it die during the second day 










there is another tiny project with this bar that I am working right now. This is using the Domy cabinet door that I install in front of the fridge to cover it up, there is a thin space between the fridge and the door that now I figure it out to use to storage the Test Kit and maintanence tools for the aquarium to optimize space and organization. this still need to be tinted and finished but it is already funtional. Here are some pictures.










A with the door closed. Just the right size


----------



## rickylbc

Very nice!


----------



## mulita

Updating. Due to a black algae that expanded really bad, and that I couldn't get rid of, I decide to remove contaminated plants, and bleach them and brush to remove it, I certainly affect some of the plants, the amazon swords are the more noticeable, but now they look clean, the anubias have recover bright healthy clean so overall this action was fine.

I also took the advantage of finally getting the time, resources and the aquarium more mature to do an aditional rescape and add more plants and finally decide to go and get some discus for the aquarium. These little fellows made it all the way from Florida to Texas and to Mexico within 2 days and they arrive just fine, now after 3 days they look fine in the aquarium and more get use to it.

Here are some pictures. I got some new green algae but this is easy to remove, actually this is already gone. Here are some picture

The new set of plants incorporated. (finally it looks like I am going to be able to have an HC carpet. This is the third time I try it an finally it arrive OK to survive, addind to this that the aquarium is better now for it)









I got some tea water color due to the Peat Moss I added to the filter to decrease the PH to have the discus more comfortable on it. I think this will decrease some after the water change this week.










And here are the new kids on the block










I was on doubt about leaving the Marble Angel on the aquarium as he is a "This is MY Aquarium Guys" and I was afraid he harass the discus  but finally it just joint the new gang....I think he thought ...they are too many and about my size  so he just did new friends instead. The young discus have about 2" and they all made it all the way to mexico. Supplier did an excellent job in packaging and service overall.


----------



## BryceM

The black algae along the leaf margins is almost certainly Black Brush algae (aka Black Beard Algae - BBA). This is one of the nastier forms, but the solution is usually straightforward.

Whenever I've had this in my aquariums the cause has been an imbalance between light and CO2. You probably need more CO2. Fixing the problem will prevent the spread and future development of this algae but won't eliminate what is already there. For that, you'll need to rely on manual removal or overdosing of Flourish Excel. Ferts also need to be correct to eliminate BBA. Regular steady dosing of macros and micros (each several times per week) is more important than acheiving a certian nutrient level IME.


----------



## mulita

Thanks for the advice. I actually started to use dry ferts in this tank and increase the CO2 bubble a lot, I just have a couple of days doing this, so I needed to evaluate it but now having your feedback about doing this it must help so. I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks again


----------



## wrkucera

I do admire the creativity towards the planning of the tank as well as the concept behind it. The plumbing is complete overkill. One small tank and a canister filter, yet all the shut off valves and plumbing you'd think you were designing the next Baltimore aquarium! You know what? In many ways the location of the fish tank is inconspicuous if you don't know it is there. Was this designed for midgets?


----------



## mulita

Thanks for your comments. The plumbing, and I think I mentioned this at the begging of the thread, once I worked with it, I will take two valves out, however this system is very convinient for maintenance the way it is as it takes seconds to start a water change, back flush, refilling, etc. so it is a couple of dollars for a very convenient and lazy way to do water changes, I dont like the carry buckets way. ;-)

It is not a "regular location" for a tank, however as it is a center piece at home and I can tell you that since I installed it, it is an eyes focus spot that can't be ignore in anyway by any visitor I have had so far. I haven't seen anyone that haven't sit down or bend down to take a closer look of the aquarium and I dont know why, but at least in mexico, family and friends ended up in the kitchen always, so having this piece as the center piece really show up. Midgets, my little son in first place, are the ones that enjoy this aquarium the most, as they tap and watch really easy and it is a very good piece for education of the little ones.

It was more my desire to incorporate this piece to a "no regular furniture", to make it unique, that nothing else. I dreamed it, I made it.


----------



## ghengis

Your tank is well built, mulita.

And this, sir, was well said:



mulita said:


> *I dreamed it, I made it*.


sig'd! Top effort, all 'round! Your tank rocks!!eace:


----------



## freydo

i don't know what to say, but wow!

the quality that you put into building the bar, and incorporating the tank is just awesome! it just makes me so jealous that i live in an apartment and can't do something like that. all the little details that you included, such as the lights on hinges, is what embodies a true DIY project.

great job!


----------



## Patchworks

You make me sick!!!

Very awesome job, wish I were as talented!!! 

g


----------



## jeepn4x4

Just came across this thread and I must say very well done.


----------



## goldfishes

The plumbing on this tank is surreal. Did you spend hours doing this?


----------



## mulita

Thank you very much for your comments about this project guys , I am eventually still working on it in details to incorporate or try to incorporate more things to the aquarium and to the furniture itself.

About the plumbing, this was totally based in hoppycalif Project but this is a light version and even do, I think I already mention this in this thread, but if I have to do it again, I will take out a few valves. Even like this it didnt take that long to install it, actually it took more time to drill and cut the panel cover for the plumbing and valves cover that the plumbing itself.

If I was going to do it again, I will have only 3 valves instead now that I have been working with it. An the reason is based in the use of them.

One of the good thing I have found now during winter time is that the heat problem I had during summer now became a bless during winter as in mantains the aquarium temperature very steady and at the right range. I will post some updated pictures of this project as it is now.

Some of the upgrades that I have in plan for this project are: for the aquarium are to implement an inline reactor as describe by sonaps and for the furniture I will get in troubles with CO2 and space management to implement a Soda Gun into the system using the same CO2 Source. Last one is going to be really fun


----------



## m-jackson

It is things like this that brought me back into aquatics with my wife blessing I think. Plus if I had this my consumption would definitely increase due to the well deserved pride in it. I hope it looks that good from the floor looking up not that anyone would ever see that view at any time


----------



## intothenew

*Passion*

If I can only muster up half of your passion, I will be proud of myself.


----------



## George Neubauer

Great workmanship...thanks for sharing


----------



## mulita

thanks again guys.

Now here is a picture of how this looks like now. the aquarium have matured and become more in a jungle instead of the island looking, some had success with some plants, otherones failed (between these my third attempt with HC), but it really look nice the way it is, this is the look you get coming in my home.










Here is also a close up of the aquarium, my discus really enjoy to be here together with Tetras. You can see the reactor that I want to eliminate by adding and inline as I mentioned here, I will be working on it very soon.


----------



## oregon aqua

Every time i see this thread i am stunned by how good it looks! Great job and tank is coming along very nice. Love the Santa LOL.


----------



## brion0

Did you run the tap an tank off the same co2? Looks great.


----------



## mulita

Oregon said:


> Every time i see this thread i am stunned by how good it looks! Great job and tank is coming along very nice. Love the Santa LOL.


Thanks for your comments Oregon. The Santa was a great spot to add in this season for the kids 



brion0 said:


> Did you run the tap an tank off the same co2? Looks great.


Yes I did. Tap and Tank share the same CO2. In the immediate sub-project for this project, I will be running a Soda Gun out of the same CO2 source very soon (within a month I hope). So I will have now, Tap, Soda Gun & Tank running out of the same source, but I am still reviewing some points to maximize the use of space within the furniture without affecting maintanence/operation for any of the equipments.


----------



## DMHdispute

I just found this thread and I think its great. Very nice workmanship, im gunna make a stand for my new tank and even though it will be much more simple I hope it will come out as well. The tank looks like its custom made for the bar, it looks perfect. 
The only thing is that on the two flat pieces pf glass you can see dry water spots on the outside. Is there any room for you clean the outside of the glass?


----------



## wet

An inspiring project. The wood around the valves then the cutout on the top piece is just my favorite example of your attention to detail, too.


----------



## mulita

DMHdispute said:


> ........The only thing is that on the two flat pieces pf glass you can see dry water spots on the outside. Is there any room for you clean the outside of the glass?


This is a point that I missed when planning and building the aquarium I should've sealed the top edge of the aquarium againts the furniture to avoid splitting water into it but I found the flaw when it happened . I am going to try to develop a tool that I can slide in to clean it I hope I can make it work, because this is the easy way to do it. The panels in these area cant be removed as when I built the "walls" for the aquarium, they were fixed and surround it.

I hope the cleanning tool option works because the only other option is to take out the aquarium which is not the easy one. Preventing this with a seal was the option really missed.

Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## jerrybforl

this is an awesome project to bad you couldnt place it up higher but very nice and good luck with any problems have.


----------



## sonaps

The tank is looking great mulita! It’s really filled in nicely.


----------



## mulita

Thanks for your comments Guys.

Sonaps, yesterday I was putting together PVC to assembly the inline reactor similar to yours.

Now that I found that the equipment heat is good enough to keep the aquarium to the right temperature range I am skipping the heater section of your design. I am also going to use a 1" diameter PVC about 22" tall for the reactor instead, just because I have this on hand and though about getting this used instead of buying a new section, I dont know if this will affect functionality for the reactor as I the flow will be "faster" in comparisión to using 1.5-2" Dia. (I dont know if this will work in favor or againts CO2 Disolving). 

I am also keeping it clear (No bioballs or any other media inside as your). This will also save me some space inside the cabinet now that I am getting into the soda gun project. I will post pictures of the reactor tonight and I hope this works


----------



## sonaps

I’ll be interested to hear how it works. Mine is holding up real well. This morning it was -10 degrees Fahrenheit (-23 Celsius) so the heater is essential in my setup. The reactor/heater combo has worked real well for me. I do get bubbles coming out of my return line later in the day. I haven’t done a great deal of investigating into this yet. I assume that the CO2 pocket gets too large and the water flow is pushing some of the bubbles through the reactor and out the return line. If that is the case then the 1” diameter you will be using may be too narrow. But my tank is larger and brighter than yours, which means I am pumping in a lot more CO2, so maybe the 1” will be adequate for you. Again, I’ll be interested to hear how it turns out.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

How's the tank? I just read the whole thing, and I think it's awesome!


----------



## mulita

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How's the tank? I just read the whole thing, and I think it's awesome!


ZooTycoonMaster, the tank is doing fine, thanks. Here is an updated picture today, my discus looks to be really happy in there as they look really healthy.



















Here is the reactor I have assembled, I havent install it yet but I will do it tomorrow to try it out. I didnt do it in a 1" diameter but in 1/2" Diameter as I mentioned to Sonaps, as this was actually the size that I have available, however I come out with a modification idea that I got while doing a research about filters for Koi ponds and after I read about bed beads filters. So I like the idea of adding a kind of bead to the reactor but having is purpose as working as turbulence media within the tubing so I added plastic pellets inside this reactor which I expect to be half way floating up and down as the counter flow coming from the filter enters the reactor and bubble travel the way up until dissolve. How effective this will be? Will the bubble stay in the reactor instead of follow the flow to is way out instead of dissolving? Will the pellets work as plan as to help dissolving CO2? I dont know 

but it will be worth the try. As an cons I may also have a noisy reactor because of the pellets on it, but dissolving rate or none at all, but if this works I will have a compact 22" colum inline reactor to help get rid of the actual in tank reactor the often fall down from the wall. We'll see if this works or not, I'll let you know. Here is the picture of the reactor:


----------



## rwong2k

wow beautiful!


----------



## Pinto

Just awesome. Great job.


----------



## wrkucera

Looking great man! Been following this for a while. I was joking badly when I asked you if it was designed for midgets. LOL. However I could see myself sipping on a cranberry and vodka while relaxing in a bean bag! BTW, is your name MacGyver? lol.


----------



## nazspeed

WOW i dont drink but im seriously considering it at this point  !!!! Great tank and what a view! If i didnt live in a apartment I would surely do the same or stick one in a wall.


----------



## mulita

Thanks for your comments Guys.

wrkucera. You are not the only one with that picture on mind, almost every guest I had have done that, it is really I great way to enjoy your drink and relax, me and my wife do that very often , even my baby boy enjoys sitting on floor in front on the tank to watch and tap 

Well, unfortunately for me I had a linking problem with my reactor, this is because I have look for the epoxy recommended to me by sonaps for the inline conector for CO2, so I tried a different one trying to rush it but didnt work, so I need to get what is already proof. However, beside the linking problems, the pellets added look to be working OK, but I cant tell until I have a longer test, so it has to get until I get the epoxy.

I will add some pictures of the pellets used in the reactor later.


----------



## BradH

This is an amazing project! The tank looks great!


----------



## berniekooi

Is all the plumbing 1/2" or 3/4"? This tank/bar looks great. I showed my wife and she gave me the ok to make this in our basement after I finish it, so that might be a little while.


----------



## mulita

Thanks for your comments Guys. The plumbing in this project in 1/2". I will suggest to have only one closing valve for the input pipe and two from exiting the filter, (the one closer to the tank and the one used to purge/water change the water using the same filter as a pump, this can also be use to refill the tank. Thats all you for this setup to work great for maintanance and keep it simple.


----------



## berniekooi

I just bought all the parts for my plumbing in 3/4", what was the reasoning for doing 1/2"? I might just keep the 3/4" so that I can use this for when I upgrade from my 72 to something bigger. Thank you for the tips regarding the valves and I will let you know how mine goes.


----------



## mulita

berniekooi said:


> I just bought all the parts for my plumbing in 3/4", what was the reasoning for doing 1/2"? I might just keep the 3/4" so that I can use this for when I upgrade from my 72 to something bigger. Thank you for the tips regarding the valves and I will let you know how mine goes.


I did this 1/2" because my Rena filter has about this size for pipe so no reason to have ths bigger than this. (My tank is a 40 Gal Tank)


----------

